# How do you know you've got the right therapist?



## AbsenceOfSound (Nov 29, 2011)

And if the therapy feels bad, how do you separate whether you're just exploring difficult areas vs. you've got a lousy therapist OR a therapist who may be great but isn't great for _you_?

Anyone have experience with this? How did you know you were with the right shrink?


----------



## Maslow (Dec 24, 2003)

A therapist isn't going to cure you, so if you like talking to the therapist, it's the right one.


----------



## AbsenceOfSound (Nov 29, 2011)

Maslow said:


> A therapist isn't going to cure you, so if you like talking to the therapist, it's the right one.


Maybe what I'm asking is how do you know they're not making things worse?

I don't if it's possible for a therapist to cure you, but they can certainly help a lot. I know others have had experiences that where things got worse though....I'd like to avoid that.


----------



## acidicwithpanic (May 14, 2014)

When going to therapy doesn't seem too much of a chore and you actually look forward to going.


----------

